# Antithyroglobulin



## gcap (Jun 23, 2011)

Hello,

I am new here and I had a question about a recent Lab test. I have Hashimotos for 16+ years. It has been out of control up and down for the last 5 years. I recently had blood work done as I seem to be fighting the ups and downs and could pretty much tell if I was too high or too low, however this time I wasn't sure. My results were TSH 4.56 but my Antithyrogloulin resuts were 74,536!! Has anyone ever heard of such a high number given the fact that the range is 0-40????

Any help will be appreciated!
Thanks


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

gcap said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am new here and I had a question about a recent Lab test. I have Hashimotos for 16+ years. It has been out of control up and down for the last 5 years. I recently had blood work done as I seem to be fighting the ups and downs and could pretty much tell if I was too high or too low, however this time I wasn't sure. My results were TSH 4.56 but my Antithyrogloulin resuts were 74,536!! Has anyone ever heard of such a high number given the fact that the range is 0-40????
> 
> ...


Dear Lord!!! This is some serious stuff here. Doctor never commented on this??

Here is info and you must let us know what happens here with proper medical intervention.

cancer TPO and thyroglobulin
http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1111/j.1699-0463.1994.tb04888.x/abstract

Understanding Thyroglobulin Ab.
http://www.labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/thyroglobulin/test.html

Thyroglobulin Ab and cancer
http://qjmed.oxfordjournals.org/content/59/2/429.full.pdf

Another Thyroglobulin and cancer
http://www.mdlinx.com/endocrinology...963/?news_id=811&newsdt=092010&subspec_id=419

What other tests have you had done?

I personally believe it would be in your very best interest to get RAIU (radioactive uptake scan.)

Graves' and Hashi's cancer
http://www.thyroidmanager.org/Chapter18/18-cancothr.htm

Please tell us that your doctor is on top of this!


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

Holy Snikes, that's high! Have they tested your free T3 and free T4?


----------



## chopper (Mar 4, 2007)

Ding Ding Ding.....We have a new Thyroid Boards record holder.

Holy Cow that's high. The highest I've ever seen here by a long shot. I agree with Andros that you better get more thoroughly checked. Level that high are seen in Hashimoto's Encephalopathy. Those antibodies need something to feed on so if your thyroid isn't dead by now, what are they all doing?

I agree about getting the RAIU test. My own TG Ab has been as high as 1200, 1600 or so and that's pretty high. I think I've seen a couple of 3,000's over the years but nothing ever in the 70,000's.


----------



## gcap (Jun 23, 2011)

Hi...
Thank you so much for your responses...

I am in a pickle right now as the Endo I usually see is at Jefferson Endocrinoogy in Philadelphia. I see him and a Nurse Practioner. However, as many people have lost their jobs around the country, so has my husband. Which means our COBRA ran out in February and we now have crap fpr insurance through our state and you can only stay in state. So the last time I saw them was January and honestly, everything was fine. 
I havn't been feeling well and in May is when we found these numbers. I have never had an Antithyroglubulin test and the first one read 59,000+. I have lots of palpiations and ups and downs as we all know are common with Hashi's. My levoxyl is at 200mcgs.
So I go to my primary care (which is also a new doctor) and he is like what the heck is going on?? He does not know what to do for me and will not raise my meds. 
There is a new ENDO in my area who is supposed to be very good and that does accept my insurance but I can not see him until late July 
So no, they have not recently checked T3 and T4 levels.
All I know is I feel HORRIBLE.
Labs are: TSH 4.64H, Vitamin D 22.0L, Antithyroglobulin 74,383H -AST 17, Thyroxine 8.5, Triiodothyronine 100, C-Reactive Protein 6.4H That's all he checked for?
Thank you,
Giovanna


----------



## gcap (Jun 23, 2011)

Also, I have the Labcorp papers and I could't figure out how to attach them. Maybe I am missing something??
Giovanna


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

gcap said:


> Hi...
> Thank you so much for your responses...
> 
> I am in a pickle right now as the Endo I usually see is at Jefferson Endocrinoogy in Philadelphia. I see him and a Nurse Practioner. However, as many people have lost their jobs around the country, so has my husband. Which means our COBRA ran out in February and we now have crap fpr insurance through our state and you can only stay in state. So the last time I saw them was January and honestly, everything was fine.
> ...


Giovanna; your Triiodothyronine is 100? Do you have the lab range? That seems over the top and I do mean over the top.

Do not take exogenous Vitamin D at this time; it triggers the antibodies and autoantibodies in some persons and you don't want to find out right now. you do not want that! You have other more important things on your plate. Sit in the sun for about 15 minutes per day.

Here is info.

Vitamin D
http://www.eurekalert.org/pub_releases/2009-04/arf-vdm040809.php

I can't believe that your doctor that you had at the time did not say a word about that high antithyroglobulin. I mean, I can't believe it but I know better and I do believe it. This is what we are getting and we have to "pay" for this, like it or not. Shoddy health care for top dollar and folks are out of work and have no money, no insurance.

We have serious problems.


----------



## chopper (Mar 4, 2007)

Also note the high C-Reactive Protein - typical with systemic infection and/or cancers. Don't wanna scare you but you need to get checked out. See if there's a local ENT (ear nose throat) who can help you if you cant find an endo....


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

nasdaqphil said:


> Also note the high C-Reactive Protein - typical with systemic infection and/or cancers. Don't wanna scare you but you need to get checked out. See if there's a local ENT (ear nose throat) who can help you if you cant find an endo....


Ditto that!


----------



## gcap (Jun 23, 2011)

Wow! I am really freakin out now! I know I have been feeling weird, but thought it was all in my head...

The range for Triiodothyronine is 71-180 for Labcorp

I forgot to mention that I am highly allergic to Iodine. Would I still be able to get that RAIU Test?

Also, my previous Doctor never tested the Antithyroglobulin level ever, that I know of. I only ever had TPO tested and that was always in the 3,000+ range and when I increased Levoxyl it would go down. I also have tested positive for Graves Anitbodies as well. I am a mess, right?

Thanks for the help,
Giovanna

This is why lab ranges count (different labs use different ranges.) Mid-range of the range given by your lab for the FREE T3 (triiodohyronine) is 126 so in actuality, you are below the mid-range which generally is not desirable.

You know what? A lot of us are. For me, it can be life-threatening. However, you will have to talk to the radiologist about this because I did in fact have RAIU twice and had 3 RAI and somehow survived the ordeal.

I kind of suspected your were hyper. So you do have TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin?)

TSI
Normally, there is no TSI in the blood. If TSI is found in the blood, this indicates that the thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin is the cause of the of a person's hyperthyroidism.

http://www.medicineonline.com/topics/t/2/Thyroid-Stimulating-Immunoglobulin/TSI.html

Most of us who are here trying to help others have been a mess at one time. I and a few others actually almost kicked the bucket due to Thyroid Storm and many others have their own close-ups at death's door.

But.............we are all here. So take heart in that!

If you cannot have RAIU (but I hope you can), second choice would be a sonogram/ultra-sound. But, they leave some things to be desired.

No................it is not in your head. High antibodies and immunoglobulins can make a person feel very very sick and what is worse, that does not necessarily reflect in the normal thyroid panel because there are blocking,binding and stimulating antibodies, autoantibodies and immunoglobulins.

It must be a struggle for you every day. I can only imagine.


----------



## gcap (Jun 23, 2011)

What I meant was my Primary care that I have now that is new, is the one who took the Antithyroglobulin test and the previous Endo never did, not that I know of...
Giovanna


----------



## gcap (Jun 23, 2011)

Just wanted to thank everyone for their responses...

As soon as I get some answers I will certainly let everyone know what is going on. I would imagine I will try and see if this new Endo will be able to take me sooner, if not I will ask my primary to send me for more testing...

Again, thanks to everyone for your help!

Giovanna


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

gcap said:


> What I meant was my Primary care that I have now that is new, is the one who took the Antithyroglobulin test and the previous Endo never did, not that I know of...
> Giovanna


Has your PCP gone over those labs w/you? I find it strange if not.


----------



## gcap (Jun 23, 2011)

Well...yes he did and his only reaction was to get to the Endo. He didn't even explain to me what it meant. The only thing he said was, he wasn't going to raise my meds even with the high TSH reading, because he wasn't sure what the high Antithyroglubulin level meant...

Thanks,
Giovanna


----------

